# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Pijn in rug

## Riecelda

Ik heb nu reeds twee weken last van pijn in mijn rug . wanneer ik op mijn buik lig of als ik moet afgaan word het erger. opstaan gaat met pijn en heb soms ook last van misselijkehid en braakneigingen. word dit erger heeft iemand enig idee wat dat kan zijn?

----------


## meneereddie

> Ik heb nu reeds twee weken last van pijn in mijn rug . wanneer ik op mijn buik lig of als ik moet afgaan word het erger. opstaan gaat met pijn en heb soms ook last van misselijkehid en braakneigingen. word dit erger heeft iemand enig idee wat dat kan zijn?


Hallo, 

Waar in je rug doet het pijn? Onder, midden, boven, zijkant? En ben je een man, of vrouw? Wat is je leeftijd? Gebruik je alcohol of drugs? Rook je? Hoe is je ademhaling als je ligt en als je zit en staat? Even een paar vragen. Ik hoop niet dat je dat erg vindt. 

Groetjes,

----------


## Riecelda

Dankje Ed,
Ik ben vrouw 45 jaar geen alcohol en geen drugs gebruiker. de pijn heb ik in mn midden rug als ik op mn buik lig voel ik het soms bij het opstaan ook een stekende pijn dan moet ik ff een sec op een bepaalde houding blijven voor ik rechtop kan staan. Ik heb soms bij het ademhalen iets fluitends meestal als het koud is. en neen ik vind vragen niet erg.
Thnx

----------


## meneereddie

Dank voor je antwoorden Riecelda,

Wat bedoelde je in je eerste oproep met 'afgaan'?

Zijn je longen, je blaas (urine), en je nieren al nagekeken?
Ik vraag ook naar je blaas, omdat een blaasontsteking pijn uitstraalt naar de rug. (meestal in de nierstreek maar kan ook verder pijn uitstralen)

Als dat hierboven uitgesloten is, kun je er bijna van uit gaan, dat het direct met je wervel te maken heeft.

De misselijkheid, en de braakneigingen, kunnen van pijn komen.


Ik verneem het van je..

Groetjes,

----------

